# 1987 Nissan Sentra SE - Engine Options



## Daku121 (Sep 30, 2006)

Okay here is the story.

About two months ago I was looking at buying this little Sentra, it had only 175,000kms on it (mostly highway), and was in really good shape. Exterior wise, it had two tiny rust spots, and one small piece of stripe missing. The interior was dusty as hell (dirt roads) but dang was it still in good working order. Heck even that silver trim wasn’t scratched to shits, but in almost mint condition. 

The guy selling it was asking $300cdn. Biggest problem? Engine was burning oil, I wasn’t too worried (for the price wise) and was about to buy it, however the car got sold on me TWO hours before I was able to buy it  . 

However ha-ha, I got lucky.

The guy that bought it, ended up driving it for two months. Then that little ‘oil’ problem reared it ugly head and the engine ended up being toast. I got a call from my dad today saying he will buy the car for $150 and give it to me for Christmas/Birthday present. He will help me install a new motor.



Now, my question is… I need an engine that will fit into this 87 Sentra SE. Its an automatic model (which sucks, but whatever). Seeing how I need a new engine to put into, I want ideas on what would be best. I’m all for power in the 110-150 range but I’m not willing to pay an arm/leg for it. I’m considering the reconditioned engine option, and want to keep costs down to $2000cdn and less. Labor costs are no issue, my dad has lots of experience with these little cars, so it will all be done at his place.

Pictures will come later when my hosting website gets in gear and starts working again.


----------



## Daku121 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hmm, I couldn't edit my post. So here are the pictues in a new post.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Daku121 said:


> Hmm, I couldn't edit my post. So here are the pictues in a new post.



Ok what engine does it have? Is it a E16S carbureated?
Well depending on how much work you want to get into you should be able to bolt right in a GA16D(S) which is carbureated, and had around 110 HP stock. And if you are willing to do some major wiring harness swap, and adding an ECU A good replacement would be the GA16DE which came from a 1991-1998 Sentra in the USA, and was rated at 115 HP in the 1991-1993 models, and 125 HP in the 1994-1998 Models, but I don't know if in canida that they had the GA16D(E) which was fuel injected.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

bob89sentra said:


> Ok what engine does it have? Is it a E16S carbureted?


All Coupes had the E16i with the "Electro Injection" [throttle body].


----------



## deron1073 (Oct 6, 2006)

Import performance parts, (ipp.com er something like that) can do a performance kit to rebuild your engine with. It's not listed on their site, you have to e-mail customer service and ask. For $900 something US I believe, you get approx. 40hp. This is impressive as the stock 87 Sentra E16i had only 67hp! (SAE).

Oh yes, regardless what you, dissconnect your throttle sensor and set timing 7 - 10 deg BTDC. Also, make your you auto tranny kickdown (if auto) is adjusted properly. Buy a Haynes manual as the kickdown is too hard to explain.

These two simple things have made a world of difference for me and cost me nothing.

Deron


----------



## deron1073 (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh ya, one more thing I've experienced. I have had 2 different E16 engines, one from an 84, one from a 87 (identical engine, but they put the throttle body on it in 87).

Anyways, BOTH engines blew the head gasket after 200,000 kms. I just finished replacing one yesterday.

Has anyone else had this trouble or an I just lucky? Oh, and just so ya know: if your rad keeps going low and you can't find a leak.... you get the point.

Deron


----------



## Daku121 (Sep 30, 2006)

Haven't found much so far on engines. I got an quote for $450 for a 87 Sentra Engine (same as car) with about 190K. Declined that offer.

Hmmm, I wonder if a 240SX engine would fit (early 90s). Anyone know?


----------



## deron1073 (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh there are some more aftermarket parts at:

Nismoparts.com

Deron


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*** somebody can HAVE my E16S just come take it? Have the 5box, axles, radiator (rep. @'95) and a set of mint No Curb SE 14's! Pics in my URL below my sig car now is in Maryland USA storage lot indoor. 77k on engine/car/tranny all original Hitachi carburetor diagnosed bad by Nissan dealer in 1995. 








ENGINE FROM THIS KIND OF CAR PICTURED ABOVE.


----------

